# Where to live to move on?



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

So some of you have read my story over the past month and know that I'll be moving out and a few states away for a new job soon.

Now I'm the type of guy who loves a lot of space and would really like a garage since I live in the north but am a southern boy who will probably never truly get "used to" snow. I don't want the upkeep of a house right now, so I had been thinking a Townhome. 

Bringing this up with friends (especially female) gets me responses of "wth, are you 60 now?", "do you EVER want to date again?" Etc...

They all want me to get a hip downtown apartment. They say girls in my age bracket (say 26-30) will think this is cool, i'll meet more people and the extra socialization will help me move on. This is probably all true but I worry about noisy neighbors and bad parking 

As a note - I lived on my own for about 3mo in college before meeting my stbxw and she moved in pretty quick, so I'm inexperienced living single.

What do you guys think?


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Trying something new could be good for moving on.

Rent something for a while first to try it out.

That way you are not tied to anything long term if you end up not liking if.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Agree with Spun , don't get into long term commitment right now , just rent something convenient and cozy , you can always buy a house if you want. Just settle and go from there ... you never know .
Also if you're alone why do you need 4 bedroom house ? It is a waist in my opinion .

Good luck and keep posting


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

It may be 'cool' but if you aren't happy what's the point? In my 20's living in a hip downtown apartment was fun. By 30 not so much. Recently due to downsizing I went back to a noisy rental for a while and it was really hard. Too many people, too loud, and parking was yes an issue.

I think you can get plenty of socialization without having to live smack dab in the middle of it but that's just me.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a townhouse about 5 min from downtown. You don't have to live downtown to have an easy time socializing. Go where you are comfortable and can afford.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe it's because I'm on the OLD end of the dating spectrum (55yo), but...

any woman who would be 'turned off', or not want to date you BECAUSE you live in a townhouse instead of a hip, edgy 'loft' is an idiot! A shallow, immature personality who would later on be bugging you to buy a "bigger" house, a "fancier" house, in a "better neighborhood"...like all her girlfriends! Gimme, gimme, gimmie, all-for-show!

You would be better off with a woman who appreciates that you: live within your means, understand what is important to YOU, are not swayed by meaningless fads and 'trends', have goals, are non-judgemental.

THOSE are the type of women worth impressing in the first place.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess the thought isn't that it would be a turn off or that the women are immature, just that when dating you want to put your best foot forward. Considering I haven't dated since I was a teenager, I'm clueless if that is actually right tho. 

I guess I'm leaning toward getting something semi-hip, but not right downtown. I'll look for a 6mo lease so if I totally hate it I can move in the summer to something more my style. 

I'll be looking this afternoon and will let you know what I hear back for option tomorrow


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

6mo lease is perfect , this is what I'll look about too , we never know 

Good luck !


----------

